# Johnson creek ..or drain what ever wanan.call it



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Im sure alot of people ask this question on here but im gunna ask away lol... Is there actually fish to be caught there or a type of place where they just plant um there & eventually die or what ? Its very close to my house & I need a fishin fix lol


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If you're very close, why not just give it a try? Bring your bug spray. Last time I was there they just about carried me away. Oh and short rods are good to use since many spots don't have a whole lot of swinging room.


----------



## doonoak (May 17, 2008)

So did you ever take your fly rod out there? I grew up in northville and fished all the time on johnson creek off of Northville road by King's Mill and off of 7 mile by the track never saw anything but Catfish,Blue Gill and did catch a few med sized Pike. I think I might take a short fly rod out over off hines and 7 mile sometime next week around the evening to see if I can scare up a brownie, It's worth a shot. I've just started reading about the DNR planting a few in the stream off fairbrook(7mile).. There used to be a gigantic Fish Hatchery some 75 years ago by Rogers and 7 mile.


----------

